
I beat Google ReCaptcha, this is my Captcha: Touch and I-am-not-a-Racist Captcha - ozymandias2049
Over two weeks ago I announced I beat Google&#x27;s Recaptcha using AWS Rekognition (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=24271979) and I mentioned I did it because I designed my own Captcha but I didn&#x27;t more details.<p>Well, here is the full story: my new Captcha will detect whether you are human based on how you play and lose a twisted game of &quot;follow the dots.&quot; It exploits the limitations of visual focus. It is a very simple game, perhaps the simplest of games, but it is hard. I made an actual game version you can try for free(https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apps.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;two-finger-game&#x2F;id1526964426?ign-mpt=uo%3D2)<p>These days the biggest problem are not just bots, but people who use the Internet to spread hate so I created this idea of an anti-hate captcha that forces racist and ass<i></i>*s to acknowledge that everyone is equal using images of people of all races generated with a Generative Adversarial network. It just sends a message and should also be able to block those who refuse to solve the anti-hate Captcha<p>I am not a racist
instead of
I am not a robot<p>You can see all details on my Kickstarter<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kickstarter.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;worldssmartestman&#x2F;touch-captcha-and-anti-hate-captcha-a-better-internet?ref=project_build<p>I also made a video on how to setup my captcha solver, so you can do it yourself. 4 hours long but if you follow it exactly as I did, you should be able to get it working:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=yzu94y56H3I<p>ozymandias
======
zeestar
I suppose I am in fact more interested in robots checking the "I am not a
racist" box than in racists checking the "I am not a robot" box

But idk if it solves anything because I've been lying to that "I am not a
robot" box for years

------
matt_the_bass
I’m sorry I don’t have a constructive comment. But I think this is GREAT!

~~~
ozymandias2049
Thank you! I promise to make it a reality

